# Fresh Fruits Ice Creams (7 recipes)



## Filus59602 (Jul 11, 2002)

Fresh Fruits Ice Creams (7 recipes) 
From e-mail 

Blueberry 
Grapefruit 
Lemon 
Mango Sorbet 
Maple-Blueberry 
Raspberry 
Strawberry 

Fruit Ice Cream Recipes 

Many fruits are magical ice cream ingredients. Strawberries and 
bananas seem to work particularly well. Ice cream made with these 
two fruits has a very nice texture. 
Some fruits (in particular, citrus fruits) work best of you juice 
them to make the ice cream. In this case, be sure to use very 
fatty cream or your ice cream may freeze improperly. Also, wait 
until the last minute before adding the juice to the cream, since 
the high acid content will curdle the cream. 

Blueberry [2 quart] 

3 cups blueberries 
3 cups table cream 
1 1/4 cups sugar 

Blend in blender just before putting in machine. 
Simple recipe, great ice cream. Nice texture, nice flavor (not 
too sweet). 

Grapefruit [1 quart] 

1 Cup Grapefruit juice 
1 Cup Sugar 
1 Cup Whipping Cream 
1/2 Cup Whole Milk 

Mix ingredients just before putting in machine. 
Very nice texture. Strong grapefruit flavor. Surprisingly good. 
Even those who grimaced on being told the flavor of the day had 
seconds. 
Note: Fresh squeezed grapefruit juice is far better than bottled. 
Also, use pink or red grapefruit. 

Lemon 
Based on a recipe in Marshall's book, Ices: Plain and Fancy 

500 ml table cream 
250 ml milk 
5 lemons 
2/3 cup sugar 
8 egg yolks 

Bring a thin peel of the lemons to a boil with the cream, the 
milk, and the sugar. 
Mix into egg yolks, and heat on low until slightly thickened. 
Strain and cool. 
Juice lemons and add to mix. 
Make in ice cream machine. 
Notes: Don't add lemon juice until just before mixing in ice 
cream machine. 

Mango Sorbet 

2 cups water 
1 cup sugar 
6 Mangos 
Juice of one Lemon 

Mix sugar in water, bring to a boil, and let simmer for 5 
minutes. Remove from heat and cool. 
Peel, slice, and puree mangos in blender. 
Push pureed mango through fine sieve. 
Mix syrup, mango, and lemon juice. 
Make in ice cream maker. 
Notes: Based on a recipe from Tarantino's book, this is the only 
sorbet on my list. An excellent sorbet, with a nice color and 
texture. 

Maple-Blueberry 

3 cups blueberries 
1 cup maple syrup 
1 cup whipping cream (optional) 
Puree blueberries. 
Add maple syrup and cream. 

Freeze in ice cream maker. 
Notes: One of the simpler ice creams to make. The original recipe 
(an off-the-cuff comment in Damerow's book) just has blueberries 
and maple syrup. I added the cream because I felt it would impart 
a smoother flavor (whatever that means!). A strong flavor. 
I also tried this recipe with strawberries instead of 
blueberries, but it wasn't very good. 

Raspberry 

3 eggs plus 1 egg yolk 
2 cup table cream (18% milk fat) 
1 1/2 cup sugar 
2 cups raspberries 

Beat eggs. Beat in sugar. 
Heat cream until steaming. Stir into egg/sugar mix. Cool. 
Mash raspberries, add to cream/egg/sugar mix. 
Freeze in ice cream maker. 

Strawberry 

2 cups strawberries, stemmed 
1/4 cup sugar 
Juice of 1/2 lemon 
1 cup whipping cream 
1 cup table cream 
4 egg yolks 
1/2 cup sugar 

Slice strawberries, coat with 1/4 sugar and lemon juice. 
Stir and let sit for at least 1 hour. 
Beat egg yolks; beat in sugar. 
Heat creams together until steaming. Stir into egg/sugar mixture. 
Cool. 
Just before adding to ice cream machine, mash strawberries and 
stir into cream/egg mixture. 
Freeze in ice cream maker. 
Notes: I used *very* ripe strawberries. If strawberries less 
ripe, increase sugar (to at most 1 cup total). 

:p


----------

